# Marlin .22 25 round clip FREE



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a Marlin 25 round clip part# 407646 for .22 long rifle. FREE


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nobody has a Marlin semi-auto that this clip will fit? I thought for sure I could give this away to someone on the forum. Still have it if anyone wants it. Did I mention it's FREE.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Just saw this the other day. let me check my Marlin and see if that will fit. Is it the plastic banana style clip. do you have a pic of it. I've been trying to find another 25 round clip for a while. Let me check tonight.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats it. pm sent


----------



## Sugarsdaddy (Jan 8, 2012)

Wanted: Marlin 25 rd. mag. for 22lr. Marlin part number is 407646 for model 70P rifle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I looked on Numrich and couldn't find one.

I'm going to put this in Firearms and see if someone can help you out. There's some guys there that really know their way around guns.

I'll leave a shadow topic here.

Welcome to the UWN.


----------

